# ducato exhaust



## geordie01

hi folks
we are at present at abbey wood cc for a few days before we are off to france. on the way here our exhaust front pipe snapped when we were on the m25. we have been to kwik fit in erith where the lads there said that the exhaust front pipe is not listed as a part and that only the cat is listed. they have done a repair to the pipe to get us going again for which they did not want to take any money for but i insisted that they have a drink. ihave also tried another company with the same result part not listed.has anyone had this problem on their van as it looks like a standard part to me just a plain front pipe and easy to change. we are away for two weeks and would like to get the bit renewed. any suggestion greatfully received.van is 54 reg 2.8jtd fiat

thanks
geordie


----------



## philjohn

Hi, 
Just looked on the Fiat Service Manual CD according to that the part at the front is listed as the Catalytic converter which bolts directly onto the manifold, so according to that you will have to buy a new Cat.

Phil J


----------



## Dethleffs

same problem here mine has just broken, the only parts listed are the ones with the cat in, does anyone have any idea what the part number is for a front pipe without the cat?


----------



## gillnpaul

*Exhaust*

Hi 
Please dont tell me about exhaust's for Ducato, ive just had a hell of a problem, as my old system was made up, cut and welded.....Hopefully yours will be straight forward.

If your has 2 x bolts (on springs) to fasten it to ther manifold, head for an ANDRW PAGE auto spares and the part you require is PAS 28729 and if you need the joint its a PGG24.
Hopefully this is the right part
Regards
Paul


----------



## boringfrog

*Pipe*

I used to work for a car/van parts company and we listed a straight through pipe and a Cat, I think this was for Ducato's up to 98 I think.


----------



## Dethleffs

Just found this on ebay and ordered one, looks like the correct part

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FIAT-DUCATO-2...s_SM?hash=item19b317d560&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Will keep you posted if it fits ok when it arrives.

Rich


----------



## geordie01

hi dethleffs
i was just about to send you the link to ebay but i see you have found it
i ordered one and got it next day delivery havnt got round to fitting it yet.
can you let me know how you get on


----------



## geordie01

when we were in bristol the guy on the next pitch to us told me that the front pipe from the 2.5 peugeot diesel fitted as this was what he had done .i had a look and it seemed it was the same pipe.


----------



## Dethleffs

Exhaust arrived Friday and I have just fitted it.

I put the front wheels on the leveling blocks to give more room underneath and sprayed the bolts with WD40 a few days before.

Getting the old exhaust off is the worst part, there are 2 bolts with springs at the front end you will need a 10mm spanner and a 10mm socket for these and a long extension to make it easier.

The 3 bolts at the joint at the other end you will need a 13mm spanner and 13mm socket, but there was no way I could get these undone so I had to grind them off, so I had to buy 3No. M8 x 50mm high tensile hex head bolts, nuts and washers.

Putting the new one on is just the reverse, make sure you put the steel sealing ring back at the back joint.

It took me about 2hours, but if you have everything ready it could be done in 45mins.


Rich


----------



## MosquitoRick

Hi all,

A bit late for this I know but came across this thread after having the same front pipe failing on my 53 plated Ducato 2.8JTD based Rollerteam.
I also came across the ebay listing for the £50 replacement front pipe but I always like a second opinion. So for the benefit of anyone else who might be after a Cat-less front pipe try:

http://shop.etscompany.eu/fiat-ducato-iii-23-jtd-28-jtd-2002-exhaust-intermediate-pipe-p-474.html

About £24 delivered (from Poland). 

Excellent communication from the company (ETS) including online delivery tracking and an email giving proof of delivery.
They do sell on ebay but when I was looking it wasn't listed for the Ducato - just the sister ships (Peugeot, Citroen)

Call me cynical, but the ebay listing looks very similar (waisting at the bends) - just a different (re)seller??

Anyway, hope it helps the Google searchers looking to save a few pennies.

Rick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ours broke on Skye 2 years ago, a local garage did a excellent job of putting in a short piece of pipe, it's still there, so my advice would be find out which parts you need, but for now just make sure that the Kwik Fit welding is good, and leave it alone.

Why waste money if you don't need to to, unless you have to much, in which case I'll take a cheque please.


And yes I can peel an orange in my pocket, I nearly got arrested for doing it in public though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sprinta

my 2003 2.8JTD has a straight through pipe before the silencer, yet the Bosal and BMCatalysts catalogues we use here at work clearly tell us that they should be fitted with a cat. part number BM80125H


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cat not needed on some commercial vehicles me thinks.


----------



## lszabo

Hi guys,
Could you advise me, please? My 1996 1.9TD 60kW non-cat Fiat Ducato needs HELP!  The front exhaust pipe was broken at the 3-bolts joint and I need to replace it. All the UK car parts dealer tells me that they have car parts only for right hand side ducatos. Mine is from the continent and left-wheeled, even the exhaust exit looks to the left side.
Could I use the pipes made for right-hand side vehicles? I mean with rotating it 180 degree, I try to figure it out but visually in 3D I am quite poor.  
Or any idea where can I get the proper pipe?

I checked out that Polish trader but not sure about them as the diameter they said about the pipe is 5.5cm and my broken pipe is 6cm in diameter.

(Though it made me thinking that if they could sell pipes from the continent to motorhome user in the UK, most probably for right hand side vehicle then it should work in the other way too, I mean pipes sold for right hand side vehicles used in left hand side cars too. Am I right, what do you think?)

Many thanks for helping!


----------



## p-c

Hi
I think I would be right in saying that if you rotated the pipe by 180 degrees then the three holes would not line up.
I hope you manage to find the correct part.
Regards
p-c


----------



## lszabo

Hi, thanks for your reply. Yes, the three holes would be in another position but that triangle shaped joint in the central part on the other pipe is not fixed so I could pair them. It's more problematic the bending of the front pipe. I am afraid if I'd rotate it it would bend upwards, that would be an impossible mission then. 
I still try to find UK retailer selling parts for LHD vehicles but it is quite hopeless.


----------



## Sundial

We went down the stainless steel exhaust route.....made to measure and a lifetime guarantee.

Sundial


----------



## Jmdarr

Sundial said:


> We went down the stainless steel exhaust route.....made to measure and a lifetime guarantee.
> 
> Sundial


How much did that work out would be interested in going down that route


----------



## Sundial

I think about £300+ for our Hymer. If you google " Longlife" exhausts there are a number of agents around the country. 

We have used them for our classic BMW and for our RMB too! (A lot more for the RMB though of course). Never have to worry again about exhausts....

Sundial


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

p-c said:


> Hi
> I think I would be right in saying that if you rotated the pipe by 180 degrees then the three holes would not line up.
> I hope you manage to find the correct part.
> Regards
> p-c


Correct the holes would only line up every 120 degrees, so not a solution.

I'd try Ebay.de or fr and see if they will deliver to the UK, or possibly get a scrap exhaust and cut of the small section you need and get it welded on.


----------



## lszabo

Hello,
I've just thought to give you some update. Today the pipe arrived from Germany, I managed to replace the broken one so it is okay now. WD40 did the job on the rusty screw-nuts and it was not complicated to change the pipe.
I did not find car part shop in the UK selling stuff for LHDs, so I used this company: http://www.axel-augustin.de/ They dispatch within a day and shipping takes 3-5 days.
The other company in Poland ( http://shop.etscompany.eu/ ) would have been cheaper but dispatching takes longer, therefore I chose the other one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well done, glad you have it sorted, and thanks for updating us, so many join ask a question then disappear .


----------

